# QSI Titan for Bachmann Forney



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hi all, I was wondering if any one has installed a QSI Titan Bachmann plug and play decoder in the outside frame 2-4-4 Forney. A month ago I talked with Josh at the QSI booth at the Amherst show and he mentioned I would need a specific model of the Bachmann decoder for it to work with the optical chuff sensor in the Forney. Just interested to see if anyone has had success / issues with this install.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't speak for the Forney, but I dropped a QSI Titan into my B'mann climax with no issues at all. The chuff worked right out of the gate. That was with the older sound files as well as the latest "Q3" steam sound file. I'd definitely recommend the latter. 

Scroll down to the bottom of *this page* to see a few short videos of it running. (I believe this is before I upgraded to the newer sound file.) 

Later,

K


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Kevin for the information and the link. Looks good.
Steve


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Well I got my Bachmann QSI Titan decoder for my Forney and installed it last night (plug & play). Motor control works fine and the bell and whistle work too (not as loud as my other QSI Magnum). There is no CHUFF at all and no fire box or ash pan flicker. Forward head light is rather dim. Before when it ran on DC with no decoder the ash pan and fire box flicker work well and the head light was brighter. So much for plug and play. Guess tonight I start the trouble shooting and trying to contact QSI for support. 
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, did you use the Q2 or the Q3 file?

The "Bachmann specific" files will read the chuff input. 

Just give me the number of the file you installed, or was installed for you.

Also are you running DCC or DC?

Just put a couple in a C19, everything worked fine.

Greg


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hi Greg, running dcc. I had Tony's Train Exchange program it, they put in Q2-FX Steam File # 3101-802. I do have the programmer and was thinking about installing the Bachmann Forney file# 3107-2. Do you think that might do the trick?
thanks
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Gack! Definitely the wrong file for your titan.

On this page below, you will see the Bachmann specific files, to accommodate the unique pinout and other eccentricities of Bachmann.

I'd use the Bachmann files on this page: http://www.qsisolutions.com/#!large-scale-q2-fx-files/cqif

You can make the standard files work, but you have to move the chuff input to the proper pin. The Bachmann files have this already set for you.

There is one specifically for your loco, you can see it on that page, 3107-2, version 8.9.10.

Did you tell them that is the one you wanted, or did you tell them you have a Bachmann Forney... they should not have given you that file unless you insisted on it. I'd like to know, since TTE SHOULD have pointed you at the right file.

These are the Q2 files. The Q3 ET (Emulator Technology) files are available, and much nicer, but they do not have the "Bachmann flavor" files made... yet... they are coming soon. I think I should get the settings that are the "Bachmann magic", it cannot be many CV's.

Feel free to email me privately also.

Regards, Greg


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Greg. I will install that file tonight. Funny I ordered the decoder from Tony's Train Exchange. I specified the Bachmann decoder and the only choices they gave me for files was the Heavy, Medium, or Light sound files. I would have ordered the Forney if it was an option in their pull down menu. Glad I have the programmer. 
Thanks
Steve


----------

